# U of M vs. MSU



## jcdeboever (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 19, 2015)

BTW, I was totally pulling for Harbaugh and U of M.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2015)

Look at all the cameras! Those brown vests give new meaning to MTV. Interesting photos. Check out the guy in the first one near the wall aiming up at the crowd (which he isn't even looking at). Second photo is priceless.

Do they allow a fan to bring in a telephoto lens?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 2, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Look at all the cameras! Those brown vests give new meaning to MTV. Interesting photos. Check out the guy in the first one near the wall aiming up at the crowd (which he isn't even looking at). Second photo is priceless.
> 
> Do they allow a fan to bring in a telephoto lens?


Under 6 inches

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

